# US Car Dealer Offer - says Buy a Car, Get a Gun for FREE



## shadow2get (May 24, 2008)

Source



> *A car dealership in the United States is offering a free handgun with every vehicle sold. Max Motors in Butler, Missouri, says sales have quadrupled since the start of the offer. Customers can choose between a gun or a $250 (£125) gas card, but most so far have chosen the gun.*
> 
> *newsimg.bbc.co.uk/media/images/44682000/jpg/_44682527_pistol_vtfreezeframe226i.jpg
> _*The offer is proving popular - sales have quadrupled so far*_
> ...



Wonder what we would be getting next ?


----------



## iMav (May 24, 2008)

AK 47s with costlier cars, porsches & mercs


----------



## Chirag (May 24, 2008)

Lets all buy a car and then play GTA.


----------



## Pathik (May 24, 2008)

And rocket launchers, anti aircraft guns and mini hydrogen bombs with private planes.


----------



## Ramakrishnan (May 24, 2008)

In India we should get offers like these with bank loans. So that we can tackle agent goondas ha ha ha


----------



## ArZuNeOs (May 24, 2008)

nice info man ...this actually states the state & art of living in the States

oh wonder all AK47 ,rocket launchers.......lol u guys

I would suggest a bag full of stones to throw at each other


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (May 24, 2008)

U Guys forgot the ol Flame Thrower  I love that thing


----------



## hullap (May 24, 2008)

OMG
gimme a sniper rifle


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 24, 2008)

LOL I really hope someone rips this off cheaply in India like Bollywood does to Hollywood... Let some car company give diwali crackers with a car... thats the most they can do lol


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (May 24, 2008)

Ramakrishnan said:


> In India we should get offers like these with bank loans. So that we can tackle agent goondas ha ha ha



LMAO.... hahahhahah


----------



## phreak0ut (May 25, 2008)

Gun culture getting out of hand in the US.


----------



## legolas (May 25, 2008)

A country which glorifies all the disadvantages of technology to the fullest extent in a very short period of time and emphatically driving down the drain towards its path of destruction. Seems like Nostradamus might have predicted wrong about the Middle East going to hell


----------



## praka123 (May 25, 2008)

I hate USA and west for their liberal policies


----------



## legolas (May 25, 2008)

^ which policy do you prefer?  
I hate this country for their this policy and so on.. you end up hating all


----------



## nvidia (May 25, 2008)

Chirag said:


> Lets all buy a car and then play GTA.


Rofl!


----------



## praka123 (May 25, 2008)

legolas said:


> ^ which policy do you prefer?
> I hate this country for their this policy and so on.. you end up hating all



I personally hate USA and EU countries for their allowing GLBT rights  
gay rights suck!


----------



## legolas (May 25, 2008)

It seems an atrocious propensity, a callous rumination, an obtrude subreption and even arcane to me towards having such an attitude. Wait till it hits India and start hating it too!!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 25, 2008)

guns are a need now. Why the fug should ppl not carry guns when every street has a couple of terrorists and a handful of robbers ? Don't so called VIPs go around with gun equiped body guards ?

As long there is proper licencing and regulation of the gun, I see no reason why they should be prevented in the current scenario.

I personally don't favour guns as much as I favour personal martial arts training(esp kairali), but with everyone carrying guns around, it has become quintessential for one I guess.


----------



## praka123 (May 25, 2008)

^I got a gun  ofcourse a air-rifle. but many here in Kerala got illegal weapons in hand especially in kottayam district 
@legolas:follow the forum rules.you should only write in English here man! 
well,I referred gnome-dictionary client to understand what you just wrote


----------



## CadCrazy (May 25, 2008)

Population kum karne ka naya funda 



Chirag said:


> Lets all buy a car and then play GTA.



LOL


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 25, 2008)

praka123 said:


> ^I got a gun  ofcourse a air-rifle. but many here in Kerala got illegal weapons in hand especially in kottayam district
> @legolas:follow the forum rules.you should only write in English here man!
> well,I referred gnome-dictionary client to understand what you just wrote


me got an air gun too, but I over did target practice with my home made bullz eye, and with time limiting and all that addons, I tried to reload the gun too quickly. One day its spring just snapped, when I tried to up my shots per minute to a high value by reloading very fast. Its no more, and I am not sure if I am still a good marksman.


legolas said:


> It seems an atrocious propensity, a callous rumination, an obtrude subreption and even arcane to me towards having such an attitude. Wait till it hits India and start hating it too!!


nice one legolas. Did you make those words up yourself ?


----------



## karmanya (May 25, 2008)

^No. They're actual english words... and thanks to my SAT prep, I understood em all. xD


----------



## praka123 (May 25, 2008)

well,I cannot stand there with this type of English.come beat me in malayalam


----------



## legolas (May 25, 2008)

^ ha ha.. I know Malayalam too.. may be not that big vocabulary! 
^^ "actual English words"  glad!!
^^^ thank you, I did not make that up, but yeah, I paired them up  yo-hooooo


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 25, 2008)

karmanya said:


> ^No. They're actual english words... and thanks to my SAT prep, I understood em all. xD


I heard the words alright, but with different spellings.


----------



## praka123 (May 25, 2008)

so,I hate USA for all the wrong laws they have.like allowing software patents,allowing monopolies like M$haft,apple to exist,allowing stupid orgs like RIAA and other corpns to use DRM in their release software along with numerous other ones.

another thing is,US and EU laws are rewrote by the influence of feminists.esp separative feminists(lesbi@n feminists who want all men to die and female-female reproduction and all other BS's  )3-4 decades ago  I hate that!

total effect is men are under constant fear of 911 esp any lady even a girl kid can land him in jail for 127 years


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 25, 2008)

praka123 said:


> so,I hate USA for all the wrong laws they have.like allowing software patents,allowing monopolies like M$haft,apple to exist,allowing stupid orgs like RIAA and other corpns to use DRM in their release software along with numerous other ones.
> *
> another thing is,US and EU laws are rewrote by the influence of feminists.esp separative feminists(lesbi@n feminists who want all men to die and female-female reproduction and all other BS's  )3-4 decades ago  I hate that!
> *
> total effect is men are under constant fear of 911 esp any lady even a girl kid can land him in jail for 127 years


an exageration the bolded part.

but the later part, yes indeed.


----------



## praka123 (May 25, 2008)

^not really  that was an indirect change that occured


----------



## karmanya (May 25, 2008)

I said "words", because they haven't really been used correctly.
On the issue, I'm not really surprised, with the strong gun and tobacco lobbies within america. I wonder how obama will react to this one?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 25, 2008)

praka123 said:


> ^not really  that was an indirect change that occured


I don't give a damn to feminists.
Thats because I never make much of a distinction between guys and girls, unless it comes to *certain* things which are certainly not political.

What I want to be ensured is that if you have 10 year jail term for a guy raping a girl, have the same for a girl raping a guy.

In India, in Railway trains, staring at women is termed as harassment :X:X
and there is 2 years of jail term for the men commiting this *offence*.

well, who the hell is intrested in staring at some X, Y or Z ?
and even females stare at men.
but the govt gives no damn to it.
Thats where I get *REALLY PISSED OFF*.

*I am sick of all these "morality" related laws.
the government is not the body which decides what is moral and what is not. If you don't want to see something, then don't see it. Its that simple. But these Indian b@st@rds who are exessively conservative want to intrude on our culture and impose theirs forcefully.*


----------



## karmanya (May 25, 2008)

While I agree that the laws are tilted a little unfairly, You have to agree that they do lots of good in actual cases where women are being harassed. And frankly,  what if your wife/gf/sister/mom was being leered at by an old, disgusting man, who rubs his crotch while grinning maniacally?


----------



## legolas (May 25, 2008)

I will let the dogs fondle his balls later that night!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 25, 2008)

karmanya said:


> While I agree that the laws are tilted a little unfairly, You have to agree that they do lots of good in actual cases where women are being harassed. And frankly, if your wife/gf/sister/mom was being leered at by an old, disgusting man, who rubs his crotch while grinning maniacally?


That type of thing is again cultural.
And tell me, how would a guy feel if an ugly old bat of a lady looking disgusting looks at you ?
What about all those pro*titutes on certain cities trying to do "business" and attempt luring innocent cultured men ?
What about Hijiras in Bombay or Bangalore harassing shopkeepers ?

any law must have an equal balence for all people. *A law in India should be made keeping a "Citizen" in mind, not a woman, child, dalit, etc.*


----------



## kumarmohit (May 25, 2008)

The thread has goen completely offtopic. Even I say that such laws should be gender neutral but the crazy feminazis would never let that happen in India. Not in the next 100 years atleast.


----------

